

Techcrunch partners with the competition - rms
http://www.techcrunch.com/2007/07/19/techcrunch-partners-with-seedcamp-europe/
Of course the YC companies get mentioned on Techcrunch anyways.<p>What kind of financial relationship does partnership imply?
======
pg
Hmm, this shows one difference between the new journalism and the old. In the
old model, it was considered wrong for journalists to take money from
companies they wrote about. I'm not saying Arrington is doing anything
unethical, btw, just that the conventions of blogger journalism are still
fluid.

~~~
jsjenkins168
Arrington claims that "We have no financial interest in the venture" which
leads me to think no money actually exchanged hands on this.. But you never
know.

~~~
pg
Oops, my mistake. Change "take money from" to "do joint ventures with."

